# Auto Finish Bumper Shine and CarPlan Tyre Slik winners in the annual Auto Express Pr



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CarPlan and Auto Finish shine in Auto Express Product Awards








CarPlan and Auto Finish have won two of the top car care categories in Auto Express magazine's Product Awards 2015, winning both the bumper shine and tyre shine categories.

Auto Finish Bumper Shine was announced the best bumper shine product, taking clear victory over its opposition.

Each product was applied to a bumper, and left out in winter weather and checked how each beaded water. The magazine praises Auto Finish Bumper Shine's easy application.

In the tyre shine category, CarPlan took outright victory with Tyre Slik. It is the 14th time it has won the award, which no other product has ever achieved. The 17 competing products were tested by applying them to two sectioned-off tyres with a control to monitor the grime built up, explains the magazine, before driving the car for five weeks in winter weather, including a wet 150-mile drive shortly after application.

CarPlan Tyre Slik's formula contains a special rubber lubricant to help combat the effects of crazing on tyre walls. The judges say: 'Tyre Slik has never been beaten in our tests. CarPlan secured the win as it was slightly darker at the finish, maintaining its record. A cracking price and easy application to.'

Meanwhile, sister brand CarPlan was commended with its Original Black spray. The judges say: 'A regular top performer in our tests, Original Black proves that when it comes to protecting rubber and plastics, Tetrosyl knows what its doing. This fast-working kit slows the build-up of grime on exterior trim, plus it can be used on tyre sidewalls.'

Elsewhere, Wonder Wheel Super Alloy Wheel Cleaner was also commended in the wheel cleaner category, Triplewax Waterless Wash & Shine was commended as a waterless wash, and CarPlan Leather Connoisseur and Wonder Wheels Leather Clean & Feed were both commended in the leather cleaner category.

Marium Ali, the Marketing Director for Tetrosyl which oversees all of the brands, says: 'The annual Auto Express Product Awards are some of the most important accolades we can achieve. For our products to be independently recognised is of huge importance to us and to our consumers so we're all delighted with the results.

'Our history dates back more than 60 years to when T-Cut first went on sale, and this shows how our innovative brands are still leading the way in the car care industry. Our most recent product launches have included Triplewax Shake & Shine and Triplewax Wax-On, so we look forward to seeing how they perform in future competitions.'


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Used the original black spray when I first started and wasn't impressed.... I do find Auto Express as a whole write nothing but garbage.


----------

